# Netflix Schedules Massive Purge



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://mashable.com/2013/12/28/netflix-purge-january-1/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, that's some list. There are some films I'd consider essential to a brag-worthy film collection.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess I don't understand why any movie would ever be purged and I would have just assumed the business plan was something along the lines of eventually having ALL movies.

Data storage has never been cheaper, and it will continue to get cheaper for maybe another 100 years . . .

_but what do I know ?_


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I presume the "purge" is all part of the contract process. Some movies are not available for streaming when a new physical disc is released, or when they are licensed to local stations. 

At any rate I would not call 100 or so movies a "massive" purge.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It sounds like the rights to distribute the films have expired.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It'd be nice if it were just a licensing issue and not based on lack of viewing.

If you go to the original source link provided in the story the gist from all the comments can be summarized in this exchange:



> _DaveIsLame2 103 points 1 day ago_
> 
> I think the fact that most people have no idea some of these great movies are even on Netflix is a testament to the fact that netflix's interface is pretty horrible.
> 
> ...


The problem is that WalMart created a method of displaying surplus unsold old movie dvd's on sale - throw them into a large decorated box and let people fumble through them looking for something that appeals. The online sites have followed that clever marketing strategy for all old movies ever made offering little or no guidance. It makes me grimace in pain to learn that the next generation of Netflix subscribers will not have access to _Being John Malkovich, Braveheart, Flashdance, The Best Little Whorehouse In Texas, Born On the Fourth Of July, Platoon, _and_ Top Gun_, just to select a few off the movie list. And "Dark Shadows" (original from late 1960s). Really? I mean, REALLY????

Of course, the problem is that on sites like Amazon the primary page is "most popular" which leads one to, well, let's just say not a very good selection for the most part. But on Amazon Prime members can stream _Platoon_, _Top Gun_,_ Flashdance, _and_ Braveheart_ for free and the others for a price. So all is not lost. But "Dark Shadows" fans, it is sad to note that only Seasons 2 and 3 are available.

On the other hand, if one just watches Roger Ebert's list of over 300 great movies or the AFI's 1998 100 best list you will have a great film education.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

This is all streaming movies it seems. I bet you can still get them all on DVD or blu ray through them.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Of the movies on the list, FX isn't on Netflix now, and hasn't been there for months. But there a lot more mistakes.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> This is all streaming movies it seems. I bet you can still get them all on DVD or blu ray through them.


This is why I hope they don't discontinue their mail service anytime soon.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

All the streaming services make changes to their listings similar to this. Doesn't seem like that big of a deal. Many of these same titles will surface again on Netflix.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

mike1977 said:


> This is why I hope they don't discontinue their mail service anytime soon.


Yes, I still look forward to the red netflix mailer every couple of days. We live in a smaller town with so-so internet, and the netflix streaming gets choppy every evening around prime time. Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

On Feb 1 i'm losing three of my favorite movies on Netflix, ffolkes, Stick, and Malone.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> It sounds like the rights to distribute the films have expired.


Yeah, that happened to me while watching a British show with a lot of episodes. Got really engrossed and then it only had 10 (or so) episodes. Called up and was told the rights to show the program had expired. Couple weeks later they were back.

Rich


----------

